# Differences between 91 and 90



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a chance of getting a 1990 s13 with 90k on it, originally i wanted a 91 but is there really any differences between the 91 and 90 besides the extra cam? I kneed to decide soon! help please!

P.S. I'm planning on swapping the engine soon anyway for somthing like an RB or SR so the SOHC doesn't _really_ matter, i mean i could allways put a DOHC head on it if i was desperate. It's more like are suspension/performance body parts harder to find? or am i correct in thinking that the chassis is exactly the same and only the engines are slightly different?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I have a chance of getting a 1990 s13 with 90k on it, originally i wanted a 91 but is there really any differences between the 91 and 90 besides the extra cam? I kneed to decide soon! help please!
> 
> P.S. I'm planning on swapping the engine soon anyway for somthing like an RB or SR so the SOHC doesn't _really_ matter, i mean i could allways put a DOHC head on it if i was desperate. It's more like are suspension/performance body parts harder to find? or am i correct in thinking that the chassis is exactly the same and only the engines are slightly different?


 chassis is same motors are different and power steering resevoir and what not on are switched and plus the 89-90 has a different front end usually referred to as the "pignose"


----------

